# Texas CHL Question



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Got a call from a friend of mine in Austin. He's relatively new to shooting, but has been going regularly with some friends there and has now decided to get his CHL! :smt023

Anyway, he has his class in a couple weeks and he wanted to know if any I had any insight as to what the shooting qualification portion was like. Since I didn't know the answer, I told him I'd post here and see what I could find out. So all you Texas folks, what does he need to practice?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> ...So all you Texas folks, what does he need to practice?


He only needs to stay within the outline of a silhouette target at 3, 7, and 15 yds. Center mass mostly. Will have some timed shots, real easy to make the times though. Even my wife passed with flying colors, and that was before she started to practice on a regular basis. Hope this helps some.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> He only needs to stay within the outline of a silhouette target at 3, 7, and 15 yds. Center mass mostly. Will have some timed shots, real easy to make the times though. Even my wife passed with flying colors, and that was before she started to practice on a regular basis. Hope this helps some.:smt023


Definitely helps. He should be able to do that. I'll pass on the info. Thanks!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

When I took mine, there were two women in the class who had never even fired handguns. They rented Bersa .380's to them, gave them extra help during the 50 round practice session, for safety, mostly, and both passed easily.

Tell him to concentrate mostly on safely handling his gun. If he doesn't piss the instructor off with unsafe behavior, he is going to pass the marksmanship.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

The course is a breeze to pass as long as you have some common sense and don't act like a fool. State law says it has to be 9 1/2 hrs long, so it does get tedious. It is expensive in Tx though, besides the money he paid for his class, he needs to have another $140.00 to send to the state for the license.:smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> The course is a breeze to pass as long as you have some common sense and don't act like a fool. State law says it has to be 9 1/2 hrs long, so it does get tedious. It is expensive in Tx though, besides the money he paid for his class, he needs to have another $140.00 to send to the state for the license.:smt022


He's a single guy with no kids (that he knows of) so he's got "play" money.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> He's a single guy with no kids (that he knows of) so he's got "play" money.


Ahhh, the good ole days. Man, that was so long ago, I forgot what "play money" was. Even after they're grown and gone I can't find any.:smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Ahhh, the good ole days. Man, that was so long ago, I forgot what "play money" was. Even after they're grown and gone I can't find any.:smt022


I hear ya. 2 kids tap into the fun money pretty quick.


----------

